# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ehdotus uudeksi alueeksi: Annetaan/vaihdetaan-tyyppinen toripalsta

## karihoo

Ylijäämätavarasta olisi mukavinta päästä eroon jos se löytäisi uuden kodin helposti. Eli ehdottaisin perustettavaksi toripalstaa. Itselläni olisi yksi pikkuvikainen (voimakkussäädin rätisee) 2-kanavainen vahvistin (Akai AM-UO2), josta en kaipaa mitään vastiketta eli sen saa kantohintaan. Jos tälle löytyisi uusi omistaja, joka osaa korjata tämän pikkuvian niin antaa mennä vaan. ElektroNipeka olisi aivan naapurissa mutta sielläkin tämän korjaaminen maksaisi useita kymppejä...

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli ehdottaisin perustettavaksi toripalstaa.


Kuten jo joskus aiemminkin tuli sanottua, niin joukkoliikenneaiheista tavaraa voi kysellä/kaupitella/tarjota ko. aiheeseen liittyvällä alueella. Muun tavaran toripalstoja taas on netti pullollaan jo muutenkin.

----------


## karihoo

Selvempi homma, sfnet'in kautta tuo härpäke löysi uuden kodin ihan OK.

----------

